# 6/4/11 Snapper/Deep Drop



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

We had a good crew Saturday, good conditions, and a great time. We caught a limit of snapper out at 20 miles and then headed off deep where we were rewarded with big mingos then headed off really deep and caught snowy and tilefish. Boat record on the tile with two big ones with the biggest at 19.6 (That rounds up to 20 pounds right?)


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Nice catch I wanna get in on the deep dropping but haven\'t a clue what kind of setup everyone is fishing with electric or conventional reels or both


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome catch man! Way to fish your plan and make it happen. I have some new deep spots I want to try, dying to go! Soon enough. 

Floater I think most people are using electrics which are nice. I've only done it a couple of times so far on my boat, with manuals and it is hard work at 700 ft but not impossible! Makes you earn it, for sure


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Manuals at 250' are a tough chore on decent fish, couldn't imagine trying it at 700'. Would have popeye arms in no time for sure just retrieving your hook/weight to check your bait. Just curious, never eaten Tile Fish. What's it closest to in taste? Kinda looks like a redfish.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

DAMN RIGHT!!!!! Good job guys!!!! Maybe it was the hat!!!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Big Hat No cattle Hit Man. It was so hot my sunblock was rolling off in beads so I went with the big hat. We use electric reels - just to check your bait in 750-1000' of water with a five pound weight would not only be a chore but it would take a lot of time. Tilefish is very good to eat. I think all of the deep water fish are very good. Some have compared Tilefish to lobster. I don't know about that but it is excellent. I prefer yellowedge or snowy grouper myself for best deep fish to eat.


----------



## Trap Guy (Oct 6, 2007)

What a great day! We have been hunting for a better grade of GT's and finally struck Gold.... Our crew did a great job converting bites into dinner and keeping the fun factor high. The tanacoms once again performed flawlessly and put the heat on the fish. First time I have really heard them reels grunt. Congrats to Matt for catching his first ever GT...20#'s is the way to jump in BIG style. I hope to have video up soon. Good times, cold beer, solid bite....what else could you ask for? We are lucky to have this kind of fishery in our area! 
Richie


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great catch sure looks like it was a fun fishing trip.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report Scott. Congrats.


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

How much anchor line did you have?


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Capt Scott don't need no anchor. With his ability and those electronics, he can hold that transducer over a 5 gallon bucket in 900 feet of water in a 4 foot sea!!! Amazing catch guys...when we going?


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have 600 feet of anchor line with 20 feet of chain but we typically hover over the spot with the engines. We have to use the engines for deep drop because of the depth - usually 700-900 feet


----------

